# Devon Horse Show PA



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am planning to go to Devon on Thursday for the GP Jumping. I see from their website that I can get a wrist band to get the seats right at ring side. In previous years, I have always just stood with a general admission ticket.

The wrist bands are given out at a first come first served basis starting at 8am. By the time I get the kids to school, the earliest I could be there is 9.30-10am. Anyone know if they still have them left at that time? Or do they go really fast, if so I can save myself the drive time.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Well in case anyone is wondering for the future years, and does a search for this info. 

We asked this evening and the armbands for the bench seating is given out at 8am the morning of the GP. To get one, you need to be in line by 6am, and they have handed them all out by 8.15.


----------

